# How many structural engineers does it take to build a bridge?



## MNEnvEPETstee (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not kidding, there's no punchline. While I was taking my PE exam the question popped into my head. Isn't this the type of thing that just gets puked out of a computer program these days?

Does it ever happen where they start a bridge on opposite sides of the chasm, and when they get close to meeting in the middle they realized someone really f'ed up? As a ChemE/EnvE, I find buildings and bridges far more fascinating than what I do.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Apr 25, 2010)

MNEnvEPETstee said:


> I'm not kidding, there's no punchline. While I was taking my PE exam the question popped into my head. Isn't this the type of thing that just gets puked out of a computer program these days?
> Does it ever happen where they start a bridge on opposite sides of the chasm, and when they get close to meeting in the middle they realized someone really f'ed up? As a ChemE/EnvE, I find buildings and bridges far more fascinating than what I do.


In my opinion:

One engineer can design a bridge. But "a bridge" can vary a great deal from another. So, it's possible the project could be too large for one engineer. Lots of things to consider.... is the bridge skewed, length, spans, girder types, geotechnical data, vertical clearance, slopes, super elevatation, coordinate with roadway, what the bridge is crossing over, who the client is and what standards you have to follow... each state varies. The list goes on and on.

I've never seen two engrs start designing at opposite ends. Maybe if the project is a twin bridge, or where they run side by side but arent connected, then they could each work on one of the bridges.

There are many types of software used, but too many variables go into them than to just have a program spit out the results. That would probably be pretty dangerous if there was an "easy button".


----------



## rdbse (Apr 25, 2010)

Contractors build bridges. Engineers... well they engineer them.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2010)

they also show up and offer opinions that no one cares about (to the contractors)


----------

